# J-Pop



## Snow-Wolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone else like J-Pop? I'm a big fan of it and I was wondering if anyone else was.[/b]


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 11, 2007)

What the F*** is a _J-Pop_?


----------



## DavidN (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately I have a small amount of J-pop on my hard drive, mostly as a result of playing DDR. What can I say - it's got a good energy to it.

(I really hope no one on the metal thread sees this.)


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 11, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Yes, unfortunately I have a small amount of J-pop on my hard drive, mostly as a result of playing DDR. What can I say - it's got a good energy to it.
> 
> (I really hope no one on the metal thread sees this.)


*Points at DavidN* 

"OOOOOOOOO, I'M TELLIN'!!!" :lol: :wink:


And I goggled j-pop and.....its ain't for me.....


----------



## quark (Mar 11, 2007)

Due to the amount of anime that I watch, I have to admit that I too am a fan of J-pop and J-rock.
One of my favourite bands ever is Dir en Grey, and lately, I've been listening to an obscene amount of Anna inspi' Nana, and Olivia inspi' Reira (songs from the anime Nana)  Right now I'm waiting for Dir en Grey's newest album, Marrow of the Bone, and the two albums that Anna and Olivia released for Nana to show up in the mail.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Japanese music, period =) As well as Chinese, Korean, and even some Thai. 

My current favorite japanese bands would have to be Shiina Ringo, Nightmare, Sex Machineguns and Go!Go!7188. I tend to like a lot of up-beat music and anything with a great guitar solo or operatic vocals >=3


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh noes!! I listen to jpop it means I can't be metal anymore!!!1
that's just plain being silly. :/ listen to whatever you like; it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.

anyway, having been a fan of jpop for several years, I can say that after a while, it all really sounds the same - just like most american pop starts to all sound exactly the same. My favorite jpop singers aren't really pop as much as folksy or R&B. JRock is pretty hit-or-miss, also much like the American scene; plus there's a lot more to it than Visual Kei which is what gets the most publicity over here, unfortunately. :/


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 12, 2007)

I Loved the music of the Pillows. They did the soundtrack for FLCL. :3


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG THE PILLOWS!!!!!!

Furi Kuri's amazing, and I'm the proud owner of the entire Pillows discography..

Can YOU feel the hybrid rainbow?


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

I like J-pop, but I'm bigger into J-rock and Visual Kei. The clothing and make-up makes me drool!

Current bands I've been obsessing over are D'espairs Ray, Onmyouza, Inugami Circus Dan, MUCC, Buck-tick, FLOPPY, Spin Aqua, Lucifer Luscious Violenoue (omg hotness) and Imitation PoPs Uchuu Sentai NOIZ.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL They're a joke/cosplay band, but I love them soooooo much! Their gimmick is that they're space warriors (uchuu sentai) trying to protect the Earth from peril.

The PVs are so delightfully cheesy. see see -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIImmUfCGyY

Though I think now they're doing this Space Athlete thing, which just makes you go whaaa?

I miss the guy in the black and purple eel costume though (Una King) he was the perfect "villian".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2007)

Depending on the J-Pop, if it is bright, cheery, or energetic, then I am in. If it involves Engrish and basically trying to be Western... no.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

Ahhh J-Pop...Gakt...The Pillows...gay japaneese women dressed as men...you name it, they got it.Â Â Why it is popular in America: MUSIC I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THAT MAKES ME SMILE!? SIGN ME UP FYE WORKER-SAN!!!

Ahah! Now that I listen to J-Pop I can speak Japaneese! BAKA! DOMONARIGATO! HAI! WOO I'm japaneese already!!!

So!Â Â Now that I'm Japaneese, maybe I should go to a bunch of crappy comic-cons and anime cons!Â Â Drool over the people in costume because I don't have one!Â Â Copy off someone else while i'm there...AND ABOVE ALL....SCREAM THE WHOLE TIME!!!!

-J-Pop will do this to every single american fool.Â Â ALL OF THEM!


----------



## DavidN (Mar 12, 2007)

Should we take that as a 'no', then?


----------



## Snow-Wolf (Mar 12, 2007)

I love J-Pop! it's pretty much all I listen to. That's another reason i love DDR!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Should we take that as a 'no', then?



no! I love J-pop! I just hate Americans, or any other race, for that matter, who think they're japaneese because they listen to it -.-"


----------



## foxkun (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not a HUGE fan, but I'm pretty well into it. DDR has alot to do with it, but various anime also helped.

And I got to see the Pillows in Concert. I don't think I've bounced so much in my entire life.

I would have to say my favorite is Hikaru Utada. She's pretty pop in alot of her stuff, but you actually know who she is. Remember Kingdom Hearts? Main theme? Yeah, that singer. The Japanese AND English version. Go listen to it - she's not engrish at all! I looked her up and she grew up in NY, then became a pop idol in japan. She's got a beautiful voice that I can pick out anywhere (I've been in sushi bars and they were playing her album), and any singer who's favorite band is Nine Inch Nails (you heard me!) and can pull off an awesome rendition of "Fly Me to the Moon" can never be bad.

/endfanboygush O_O


----------



## Snow-Wolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Great point! I love Utada Hikaru too!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 13, 2007)

You must see Daft Punk!

And Genki Rockets!

I love Heavenly Star - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL2od1AF_Cs


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 13, 2007)

Daft Punk isn't J-Pop.....Right?


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 13, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Daft Punk isn't J-Pop.....Right?



Considering it's a French band, /no./ c:


----------



## Litre (Mar 13, 2007)

If you dislike stop posting in the fucking thread then, Druox. Whining about it won't sway anyone here.

Hyde, Shiina Ringo and some random others.


----------



## quark (Mar 13, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> You must see Daft Punk!



Daft Punk isn't Japanese.  However, they did get Leiji Matsumoto, a well-known Japanese animator, to do some of their music videos for them.  I'm assuming that's why you thought Daft Punk was Japanese, on account of them having those anime music videos.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 14, 2007)

i like all japanese music really. my fav songs though are the ones from the slayers series especially MIDNIGHT BLUE from the ending credits on slayers the motion picture (lina inverse pwns btw) and also i like RECKLESS FIRE which is the opening theme for S-CRY-ED and as far as fav japanese band i would have to say D*A*I (Do As Infinity) <---no surprise there being an inuyasha fan as well.

edit: utada hikaru as well (kingdom hearts 1 & 2)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I love it when I'm right!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 14, 2007)

It gets a resounding "Meh" in my book.

/Too....pop-y


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 15, 2007)

I love a lot of J-Pop and J-Rock, but I can't stand listening to some of it. If it has a good melody, then generally I'll probably like it. But if it's too... processed, I suppose would be the word, then chances are I won't. Examples of processed, to me, are things like a lot of The Gospellers songs. The kind of fake music that has a somehow very artificial and depressing melody that's very reminiscent to a good portion of mainstream North American Pop music.

Not to say there aren't some exceptions here and there. There have been listen-able and memorable Gospellers songs. "Rashin", for example.

Though the main reason I'm attracted to J-Pop and J-Rock music is just the fact that it generally has a pleasing sound to it, if this type of music is your thing. The melodies are usually so distinguishable that you'll end up getting some of them stuck in your head most of the time. Some examples are Aya Ueto's "Okuru Kotoba", and alternatively FLOW's redone version, which I prefer. Koji Tamaki's "Den En", which is kind of old and obscure, but memorable. Pretty much anything by T.M. Revolution. Janne Da Arc, Siam Shade, The Mass Missile, SMAP, Tackey & Tsubasa, and.. well a lot more.

It's kind of strange how I can like such a weird kind of generally happy music, then go to like... Cannibal Corpse or Lamb of God. But hey, give things a try, I suppose.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 15, 2007)

Shippomaru said:
			
		

> T.M. Revolution. Janne Da Arc, Siam Shade



I like you. I like you a lot.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 15, 2007)

The closest thing I get to listening to J-Pop is The Pillows and Cibo Matto (Which is really just trip hop, but whatever.). Don't get me wrong, I like "happy" music, but only to a certain degree.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 15, 2007)

I like J-pop and Rock :B 
I'm a fan of Oshare Kei though D; fuck dir en gay and gackt..and god who else is like that >_> deathmetalsoundingjapanesemoosics is just too weird for my taste ): even though i like hard core stuffs.

....cross-dressing Japanese guys are okay to a certain point :B 'cause sometimes they are cute. And it suits them XD
what does bug me most about J-pop/rock is the fangirls making pairings outta the band members D; 
they do it for fanservice of course, like TATU. xD

btw, dun know what oshare kei is. download Antique Cafe :B best sample I can produce <3


----------



## lunajile (Mar 15, 2007)

lol, Dir en grey just isn't as good as they were a couple years ago, and Gackt scares me...he has an ego that can crush the world!!!!!

What about Miyavi? Has anyone heard any of his stuff? He's another J-popper ex-jrocker like Gackt, but I find him slightly less annoying.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 15, 2007)

Miyavi is cute. :3 He's the only person on the planet whose facial (mouth) piercings don't bug me. D:

the video for Ashita, Genki ni Naare is adorable. There's videos of him singing "If You're Happy And You Know It" in Japanese, too. XD


----------



## lunajile (Mar 15, 2007)

Meev is cute. He's always so lively (read : hyper, but that's okay) I don't quite know my opinion on his music. I like a fair chunk of it, but then there's some pieces he composes that are wayyyy too busy sounding. He's improved his guitar work a lot since he left Due le Quartz though. (ugh, though anything would be an improvement over DLQ)


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I likes that one song 'Rewrite'. I forget who does it though. -.-;

Oh yeh, Asian Kung-Fu Generation, thats the name of the guys. Anything else they done that has been put into anime?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 15, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I likes that one song 'Rewrite'. I forget who does it though. -.-;
> 
> Oh yeh, Asian Kung-Fu Generation, thats the name of the guys. Anything else they done that has been put into anime?



They did "Haruka Kanata" which was used in Naruto.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 15, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic, but...:

*cauffs* Those are from a movie. Interstella 5555 - it's the whole Discovery album.

Just for any fans of Daft Punk who didn't know, and wanted something to seek after.


----------



## quark (Mar 15, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, my boyfriend forced me to watch the movie a while ago, but I wasn't into it, so I wasn't too sure if it was actually a movie or not.
And I'm surprised at the number of people who don't like Dir en Grey. I'm liking their new sound and look a lot more than their older style.  I like their older stuff still, to be sure, but I prefer new Dir en Grey to old Dir en Grey.  Speaking of which...Marrow of the Bone arrived yesterday woo hoo.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 15, 2007)

lunajile said:
			
		

> lol, Dir en grey just isn't as good as they were a couple years ago, and Gackt scares me...he has an ego that can crush the world!!!!!
> 
> What about Miyavi? Has anyone heard any of his stuff? He's another J-popper ex-jrocker like Gackt, but I find him slightly less annoying.



Gakt's ego:  I can barely sing...I can't write for shit...I look like a woman...BUT MAN DO CANADIANS LOVE ME!!!  BOW TO ME AND MY SACRED MEAT!!!!


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 15, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> lunajile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XDDD!!
GOD D:
Why do I love you so ;-;?! <3

His manchest could crush your fucking skull D:
Gackt: Fangirl D:! *crush wif manboobies* 
Fangirl: My braaaains!! ;-;! but i still love youuuuu.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 15, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> lunajile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Sacred MAGNUM!!! 

Gar, why Canadians? WHYY?? It makes me ashamed to be Canadian to know so many fall for the self induced hype of Gackt!


----------

